# Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung



## Moerti84 (17. Februar 2018)

*Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Mini PC für mein Wohnzimmer.

Auf diesem möchte ich Steam installieren und via Steam in-Home Streaming die Spiele von meinem Gaming PC im Arbeitszimmer auf dem  4K TV im Wohnzimmer spielen können.

Ich fand bereitzs die Narrow Box 4k für derzeit ca. 200 €, allerdings ist die bereits 2 Jahre alt.

Daher meine Frage, ob es vielleicht eine neuere Variante in preislich gleichem Rahmen gibt.

Beste Grüße
Moerti


----------



## airXgamer (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Hmm 4K ist immer ein Problem, da die Mainboards meist nur HDMI 1.4 haben und man für ein echtes 4K Erlebnis HDMI 2.0 braucht, da 1.4 zwar 4K Überträgt, allerdings im Vergleich zu 2.0 nur mit lächerlicher Bildwiederholrate.
Sucht man nach so was, landet man z.b. bei den Intel NUCs: Produktvergleich Intel NUC Kit NUC6CAYH - Arches Canyon, Intel NUC Kit NUC7I3BNK - Baby Canyon, Intel NUC Kit NUC7I3BNH - Baby Canyon, Intel NUC Kit NUC7I3DNKE - Dawson Canyon, Intel NUC Kit NUC7I3DNHE - Dawson Canyon | Geizhals Deutschland
(RAM + SSD muss seperat erworben werden!) Hardwaremäßig sind die Teile im Notebookbereich verortet.

Jetzt sind wir ja hier in einem Forum, in dem meist selbst gebaut wird. Da könnte man ein wenig exotische Hardware zusammenwürfeln:
Gigabyte Z370N WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i3-8100, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C4G4D26BFSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Fractal Design Core 500 schwarz, Fractal Design Define Nano S, Acrylfenster, Fractal Design Node 304 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-300w-atx-2-4-bn270-a1564497.html alternativ mit Kabelmanagement: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-cm-400w-atx-2-4-bn276-a1564587.html
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-250gb-ct250mx500ssd1-a1745265.html
landet man bei ca. 500 Euro. Wenn man bedenkt, dass auf den NUC noch RAM und SSD kommen, ist dies nicht so viel mehr, insbesondere angesichts der Leistung. Sparpotential: 4GB RAM nehmen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Ich denke nvidia shield ware doch da perfekt für dich 

Hat viel power, apps und lässt sich bequem bedienen.

4k@60fps stream von pcgames auch kein Problem. Denke das wär die beste loesung 

Kostet 200€ und is einfach ne runde, funktionelle und eine zum tvgut passende einfach zu bedienende Lösung.


----------



## Moerti84 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten so weit, Jungs. Ja, ich bastel auch seit 20 Jahren selbst, nur wollte ich mir was kleines, kompaktes ins Wohnzimmer stellen.

@airXgamer - die Narrow Box UHD (Weiterentwicklung der Narrow Box 4K) hat auch HDMI 2.0 integriert. Daran sollte es also nicht hapern.

@warawarawiiu - Nvidia Shield sagt mir gar nichts, da muss ich mich definitiv mal drüber belesen.



Bei der Narrow Box ist tatsächlich alles dabei. Mhh, ich werde mir erstmal Shield anschauen.

Selberbauen bin ich von weg, weil mir normale Tower einfach zu groß sind. Die Technik ist so weit fortgeschritten, dass ich fürs einfache Streamen keinen großen Klotz mehr im Wohnzimmer haben müssen sollte.

Das System in meiner Signatur steht nebenan und würde als Streamquelle für die Spiele dienen.


----------



## AM1-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC fÃ¼r Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k AuflÃ¶sung*



Moerti84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen Mini PC für mein Wohnzimmer.



Hallo,

was stellst Du Dir unter dem Begriff "Mini-PC für mein Wohnzimmer" denn so vor?

Schaue Dir mal dieses Gehäuse an. In Win BM639. ..................................................   Es ist nur als Anregung gedacht und kein muß.


In Win BM639 USB 2.0 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/c/f/a/5/533957ee14f2d009eeff92e663040af4e7c2.pdf

https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/b/4/8/5/1c7b08f0ee1b5eb74f1168956fb0113f925c.pdf

In Win BM Series


Diese 6,8 L Gehäuse ist ein kleine "Platzwunder", die Optik ist  (wie beim Kunst- und Naturdünger)  eine reine Geschmacksfrage

Ich nutze es selbst mit einem AM1-System, mini-ITXBoard, Slim-LW, 2x 2,5", 1x 3,5" und einer kleinen GK.

Es hat reichlich Platz für fast jede denkbare Zusammenstellung eines Mini-PC's.

Vielleicht findest Du bei "In WIN",  ein  Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechendes Gehäuse?

MfG


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Wenn es darum geht Medieninhalte abzuspielen und games auf den TV zu streamen, ist ein PC nicht die beste wahl IMO.

Die nvidia shield ist ne bequeme, einfache Lösung die sogar massgeblich auf diesen Zweck ausgelegt ist und deshalb auch wenig Probleme zu erwarten sind fluesterleise und geringer im Strom Verbrauch ist sie sowieso.

Ich finde das man in der heutigen Zeit keinen PC im Wohnzimmer braucht.
Alles viel zu umständlich zu bedienen.....am besten noch mit Maus und Tastatur im Wohnzimmer sitzen....lol

Man empfiehlt hier im forum nur immer direkt leider alle möglichen systembuildes für die unpassendsten Zwecke....
Manche fragen nur nach wie sie am besten netflix amazon und co streamen können und bekommen bastelrechner für 500€ empfohlen die das WESENTLICH schlechter machen als ein 35€ amazon prime stick.


----------



## chaotium (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht Medieninhalte abzuspielen und games auf den TV zu streamen, ist ein PC nicht die beste wahl IMO.
> Die nvidia shield ist ne bequeme, einfache Lösung die sogar massgeblich auf diesen Zweck ausgelegt ist und deshalb auch wenig Probleme zu erwarten sind fluesterleise und geringer im Strom Verbrauch ist sie sowieso.



Du hast trotzdem Latenzen im Netzwerk, und verzögerungen.




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich finde das man in der heutigen Zeit keinen PC im Wohnzimmer braucht.
> Alles viel zu umständlich zu bedienen.....am besten noch mit Maus und Tastatur im Wohnzimmer sitzen....lol
> ...bastelrechner für 500€ empfohlen die das WESENTLICH schlechter machen als ein 35€ amazon prime stick.



Kennste Tablet und Teamviewer?
Klar ist ein 500€ Rechner schlechter als ein plastik bomber stick von Amazon der außer Streamen von Filmen nichts kann xD


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Du hast trotzdem Latenzen im Netzwerk, und verzögerungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hae?

Was soll mir dein post sagen?

Latenzen hätte er mit nem mini PC auch, weil er sowieso uebers Netzwerk vom haupt PC streamt. 

Tablet und teamviewer? Oehm...ja, kenne ich. Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?

Ja, ein 500€ rehner is schlechter als ein 35€ plastikbomber von amazon im von mor genannten Fall netflix und prime.
Da gehts ja schon los das man am PC mehr Stromverbrauch hat, mehr Geld kostet (500€ vs 35€), der PC umständlicher zu bedienen ist und du netflix und prime in schlechterer Bildqualität bekommst an dem 500€ PC als am 35€ stick.
Ne bloedere Investition als einen multimedia PC im Wohnzimmer kann man ja fast nicht machen 

Fang das nächste mal an zu denken bevor du shreibst.


----------



## chaotium (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Sorry bei solchen inkompenten Posts antworte ich nicht, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Sorry bei solchen inkompenten Posts antworte ich nicht, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.



Wow......sorry aber ganz ehrlich.....du verhaeltst dich echt  lächerlich


----------



## Moerti84 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Schönen Sonntag euch allen! Wow, ich wollte jetzt kein Drama auslösen mit meinem Post.

Zur Größe:

Ja, ich kenne diese kleinen Tower, aber das ist mir tatsächlich zu groß.

Ich habe mir das Teil hier ausgesucht:

Mini PC - lautlose CSL Narrow Box Ultra HD Storage Line: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das ist kein Vergleich zu einem Tower, da es eher wie ein modisches Accessoir aussieht, als wie ein "PC".

Außerdem habe ich diese Review gefunden, in der an markierter Stelle auch das Szenario Steam in Home Streaming beschrieben und vorgeführt wird.

YouTube

Ich nutze Devolo 1200 in meinem Wohnzimmer (D-Lan der neuesten Generation), welches wirklich eine sehr stabile Verbindung herstellt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*



Moerti84 schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag euch allen! Wow, ich wollte jetzt kein Drama auslösen mit meinem Post.
> 
> Zur Größe:
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, wird das schon funktionieren für das streaming.
Du wirst aber auch im Wohnzimmer oft zu Maus und evtl Tastatur greifen müssen.
Wenn dich das nicht stört und du unbedingt einen mini PC haben willst für dein anwendungsszenario, dann greif zu. 

Der von dir verlinkte sieht ja nicht übel aus.
Ich habe einen. Billigen bqeel z83v mini von amazon für 100€....
Auf dem habe ich das auch mal getestet und geht sogar mit 1080p streams ^^

Aber man hat immer das gewurstel mt Maus und Tastatur und das ging mir mit der Zeit auf den zeiger^^ denn selbst mit steam big picture kommt man da nicht rum.

Und denk dran: amazon prime kein 4k streaming am PC und netflix nur mit zertifizierter Hardware ab CPU ab kaby lake) also auch nicht an diesem mini PC.
Wenn dudas nicht bruachst, und nur 4k@60 steam streamen willst, ist dass das richtige für dich.

Wobei eine nvidia shield billiger wäre, das streaming bequemer und besser hin bekommt und netflix und VO auch in 4k laufen


----------



## Moerti84 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Für das Video Streaming in 4K auf Netflix und Amazon Prime habe ich nen 60" 4K Smart TV von Samsung (an den wird der Mini Computer angeschlossen). 

Als Quelle fürs Gaming dient der PC aus meiner Signatur 

Der Mini PC soll tatsächlich "nur" als lautloser PC fürs Wohnzimmer zum Surfen und als Stream Client fürs Gaming im Wohntimmer sein.

Film Streams laufen direkt über die Apps auf dem TV, welcher im LAN ist.

Und für alles andere wie Licht etc. steht Alexa daneben xD

Mir fehlte wirklich nur noch so ein Mini PC für das Wohnzimmer^^


----------



## AM1-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*



Moerti84 schrieb:


> Mir fehlte wirklich nur noch so ein Mini PC für das Wohnzimmer^^




Hallo,

wenn du nur noch etwas zum "surfen" brauchst, reicht ja das billigste, wenn es ein aktueller Sockel ist


Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Intel Celeron G3930, 2x 2.90GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


dazu 2x2 GB RAM und eine SSD. Das alles in einem kleinen Gehäuse kostet etwas über 150 €. Gebraucht sicher noch weniger.


Da ich solch ein System sicher nicht vorschlagen, geschweige nutzen würde, wäre es schon hilfreich, wenn Du die  Leistungs-Eckdaten für den Wohnzimmer-PC selbst fest legst und benennst.

MfG


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*

Shield-TV. Nur um es nochmal zu erwähnen.
4K-Streaming vom PC problemlos, solange es um Steam-Games geht.
Und nebenbei wirst Du dann die "Smart" Funktionen von Deinem TV relativ schnell vergessen, weil es das Shield einfach besser kann.

Mit welcher Software streamt man denn bitte Games in 4k auf einem normalen PC? 
Das letzte mal als ich mich darum bemüht hatte, war von 4K nix zu sehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mini PC für Wohnzimmer zum Streamen von Games in 4k Auflösung*



HisN schrieb:


> Shield-TV. Nur um es nochmal zu erwähnen.
> 4K-Streaming vom PC problemlos, solange es um Steam-Games geht.
> Und nebenbei wirst Du dann die "Smart" Funktionen von Deinem TV relativ schnell vergessen, weil es das Shield einfach besser kann.
> 
> ...



Ganz normal mit steam.

Also auf dem hauptrevhner steam installiert und auf dem kleinen zweit PC steam installiert....dort dann einfach auf 4k eingestellt.

Aber es ist richtig, dass nvidia shield dies besser macht....schon alleine weil der mini PC das Bild sicher schlechter encodiert als die eigens darauf zugeschnittene shield.


----------

